# Wool Crew Socks - Athletic style



## Fountain (Nov 1, 2010)

Gents - been searching to no avail for old fashioned wool crew socks in the off white, solid color (sans stripes of any kind). They used to be made by Woolrich, etc., but now can't be found on internet searches. Anyone have ideas on where they could be found?
Many thanks.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

Something like this? 

-k


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

kevinbelt said:


> Something like this?
> 
> -k


Following a suggestion on this forum several months ago, I bought two pair and washed them with regular colored clothes - no bleach - a couple of times to produce a nice, even cream color. They go well with camp mocs or desert boots and khakis or jeans. The slight coloring kills the startling white.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

I've never actually worn them before, but Jovan was talking about them in the WAYW thread and so I googled them. Immediately thereafter, I saw this post. 

-k


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

+1 on the Wigwam socks. I picked up a pair recently. They're easily found at any workwear store.

They look great with a pair of penny loafers and khakis or jeans.


----------



## NCProf (Oct 21, 2010)

Followup, on a slightly different topic: not that long ago (early '90s), I used to buy cheap _thin_ 100% cotton crew socks at Wal-mart, etc. -- they were called "utility work socks" and they were nothing like the usual terrycloth athletic socks -- just a small, plain knit, like t-shirt material, no cushioning. They were the very best thing as liner socks in the winter (not for serious outdoor activity, but for walking around town, etc.). They came in white and black. Nowadays, even on the Internet, the only thin liner socks I can find are synthetic or blended, which I find uncomfortable. Do you know what I'm talking about, and do you know where to find them? Thanks!


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

I just bought 6 pairs of Pantherella ivory colored wool crew socks from Mr. Wicks in Little Rock. I had to order them but they had plenty I am sure. I am sure you could do likewise. Mr. Kabbaz probably has them in stock too. You should also check Sierra Trading Post. They have cotton with a colored toe.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I much prefer these wool socks from Orvis, their 'invincible' line. I bought a pack about three years ago at Sandanona on a clay shoot when I forgot to pack heavy socks and am still working the first pair, they are just starting to wear at the heel. I love them - very durable and have a dressy&rugged look and feel all in one. I can wear them with camp mocs and also hunting boots.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

The linked Wigwams are the real deal, the original article, the ne plus ultra of athletic socks. They require no tweaking, no special washing to get the "right" color, no esoteric handling techniques. You buy the socks and wear them to play squash, football, basketball or to row or lift weights or mow the lawn or get the paper. These are the actual thing, the ding an zich, for trads. They wear out at the heels, they get thin in the toes. What to do? Throw them away and put on a new, wonderfully thick, pair. That is why you must buy them ten or twenty pairs at a time. Because (I am warning you now) there will come a time when you will not be able to find them. Like grouse these socks can virtually disappear for a season or two. Be aware that there are no substitutes. go to Orvis, go to Bean, go anywhere you like to get something that looks and feels like these socks and you will be getting what is known as an imitation. Trads should consider no other "athletic" sock. I am wearing a pair now under Alden ptb.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

cumberlandpeal said:


> The linked Wigwams are the real deal, the original article, the ne plus ultra of athletic socks. They require no tweaking, no special washing to get the "right" color, no esoteric handling techniques. You buy the socks and wear them to play squash, football, basketball or to row or lift weights or mow the lawn or get the paper. These are the actual thing, the ding an zich, for trads. They wear out at the heels, they get thin in the toes. What to do? Throw them away and put on a new, wonderfully thick, pair. That is why you must buy them ten or twenty pairs at a time. Because (I am warning you now) there will come a time when you will not be able to find them. Like grouse these socks can virtually disappear for a season or two. Be aware that there are no substitutes. go to Orvis, go to Bean, go anywhere you like to get something that looks and feels like these socks and you will be getting what is known as an imitation. Trads should consider no other "athletic" sock. I am wearing a pair now under Alden ptb.


Exactly. There is no better all purpose sock. I have many pairs, in various stages, from thick to threadbare. Nothing is better.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I want to add a footnote to what I have written already about the Wigwam socks. More a question, actually. This forum is dedicated to traditional attire and the writers are forever longing for this or that item that once existed on the racks of traditional clothiers, for shirts with a certain thickness, pinks of a certain pink, collars of a certain roll and on and on. Here, my gentle friends, is a product that is as it ever was, exactly as it once was, available for you to purchase and use. If you do not the good people at Wigwam will one day decide that this is not a cool article of clothing, that all cotton socks are a thing of the past, that the synthetics are better, softer, warmer, cheaper, longer lasting. And the last run of this sock will go down the line and will be shipped off to a retailer who will shrug and put it in the back room to be discovered one day by some tiresome trad blogger.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. don't know how I missed them the first time I surfed the wigwam site, but there they were (I backtracked with my own search again after first follwing the link provided by kevinbelt).
There are actually three different models to choose from. They differ in wool ration and thickness, not to mention mode of sizing. 
I ended up ordering two pair of the thickest and one pair of the medium for starters. 
Will provide a follow up report after they arrive. 
Funny thing is that they used to be stocked by my local Sports Authority store, but when I was interested in purchasing they had disapppeared from the racks.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

cumberlandpeal said:


> If you do not the good people at Wigwam will one day decide that this is not a cool article of clothing, that all cotton socks are a thing of the past, that the synthetics are better, softer, warmer, cheaper, longer lasting. And the last run of this sock will go down the line and will be shipped off to a retailer who will shrug and put it in the back room to be discovered one day by some tiresome trad blogger.


Hey, I agree 1000% but they are wool. That's the key, wool.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Fountain said:


> I ended up ordering two pair of the thickest and one pair of the medium for starters.
> Will provide a follow up report after they arrive.


These are they:

You can report back when they arrive, but keep in mind that these socks get better and better with wear. I think they need at least a year. My best pairs are at least five years old.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

The Wigwam 625 is 60 per cent wool, 40 poly.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Clearly a critical staple has escaped my notice. I recall hearing about Wigwam socks, referencing their website, and not finding anything remotely like this. I could have missed them or they could have been out of stock. Needless to say I have dispatched Jeeves to the Metrop to fetch a pair.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

PeterW said:


> These are they:
> 
> You can report back when they arrive, but keep in mind that these socks get better and better with wear. I think they need at least a year. My best pairs are at least five years old.


I wonder where mine went. My mother bought two pairs for me before I went away to boarding school about ten years ago. I wore them constantly all through high school, but I cannot for the life of me figure out what happened to them.

I know they didn't wear out ...


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Very impressed with their hiking socks that I have yet to wear out after almost 4 years (hiking 2-3 times per year). Less impressed with their running socks that I felt were too thin, but it looks like they have alternate running models available now with more padding.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Go here.
https://www.gobros.com/gc/customer/product.php?productid=18399&search=global_search

You will not be disappointed. I own 9 pair.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Cheaper here. https://www.sockcompany.com/625.html

Also, how do they run size wise and do they shrink any. I ask because I am a 12.5, the med. fits size 9-12, and the large is 12-15. Thanks.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

Peter W: Thank you for correcting me. They are wool, of course, and that is the entire point. Peter W's point for the benefit of other posters is that in the range of Wigwam socks there is only one, true, authentic wool sports sock and it is 100% wool. There are no variants. There is not a thicker version and a thinner version and a medium version there is only The Version.

I had the same experience, by the way, as the poster who noted that Sports Authority did not have them when he wanted them. I went in one day to re-stock and they were gone. Thus do I urge you to buy and support Wigwam in their quixotic manufacturing of these excellent goods.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

P Hudson said:


> The Wigwam 625 is 60 per cent wool, 40 poly.


And 100% awesome.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

cumberlandpeal said:


> I want to add a footnote to what I have written already about the Wigwam socks. More a question, actually. This forum is dedicated to traditional attire and the writers are forever longing for this or that item that once existed on the racks of traditional clothiers, for shirts with a certain thickness, pinks of a certain pink, collars of a certain roll and on and on. Here, my gentle friends, is a product that is as it ever was, exactly as it once was, available for you to purchase and use. If you do not the good people at Wigwam will one day decide that this is not a cool article of clothing, that all cotton socks are a thing of the past, that the synthetics are better, softer, warmer, cheaper, longer lasting. And the last run of this sock will go down the line and will be shipped off to a retailer who will shrug and put it in the back room to be discovered one day by some tiresome trad blogger.


And made just up the road from me, to boot!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Recently did the math and found that I have been wearing the 625s for more than 50 years. Agree with all the above comments. I like to wear them with pennies, which was an in look back in the 60s.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow, great price even with shipping. In my experience, the socks will shrink a small amount. They are 60% wool after all, and I tend to dry them on normal heat. I would probably stick with the large. Order a pair and try them before you commit to multiple pair.



Charles Saturn said:


> Cheaper here. https://www.sockcompany.com/625.html
> 
> Also, how do they run size wise and do they shrink any. I ask because I am a 12.5, the med. fits size 9-12, and the large is 12-15. Thanks.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Wigwam makes the same basic design in a synthetic model. I prefer these because they're softer, they wear better and are more easily washable:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am as much for tradition as the next guy. I have two pair of the Wigwam woollies in my sock drawer but, in all honesty, when it comes to athletic/performance socks, Thorlo or UnderQamour will be getting the lions share of my future business. When your feet are under duress, the Thorlos and UnderArmours just treat your feet a whole lot better!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> I am as much for tradition as the next guy. I have two pair of the Wigwam woollies in my sock drawer but, in all honesty, when it comes to athletic/performance socks, Thorlo or UnderQamour will be getting the lions share of my future business. When your feet are under duress, the Thorlos and UnderArmours just treat your feet a whole lot better!


This is correct. I wear my Wigwams in town with camp mocs or chukkas. Thorlos work for me under mountain boots, as do some of the Smartwool products. For my current crosscountry ski boots, I wear two pair of GI socks. There is a wide choice among "tactical" socks, and you may need to experiment around to find the right sock/boot combination.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I extolled the virtues of these socks for their traditional value. There are very few items that one can find today that are as they were fifty years ago and still useful. I occasionally run three or four miles with these socks and they are fine for that limited distance. I would not use them for a long run. they are no where near as good for hard core athletes as are Thorlos, Smart Wool, etc. Good point.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Am I missing something? I ordered my test pair (excited to acquire such a crucial trad staple) and I confess I'm non-plussed. I hold out hope as several other items so critical to the Trad's wardrobe held little appeal at first (shell, sacks, etc.), but my problem doesn't lie in the look or feel (both of which actually _do_ live up to expectations), but in the fact that, like a few pairs of cashmere socks I have, they simply swell and stretch after 15 minutes of wear and become an off white puddle around my ankle. it even said something on the package about how well they stay up!

So am I missing something? Is a sagging stocking as trad as a rolled collar or lapel or do I just have too aggressive an ankle circumference?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I love the Thorlos for serious stuff. I used to do some long distance hiking (25 miles in a day) and nothing but the Thorlo sock kept my feet in good shape.

I don't know about the staying up deal. All socks stay up on me.
I actually ordered three pairs of the Wigwams last week from Amazon and am looking forward to giving them a try.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Trip English said:


> So am I missing something? Is a sagging stocking as trad as a rolled collar or lapel or do I just have too aggressive an ankle circumference?


You raise an interesting point, Trip. I don't know about puddles around the ankles, but one might argue that a little bare leg above crew socks is tradlier than dandyish otc socks, which are more appropriate for young ladies wear :devil: Somebody, not me :icon_smile_big:.

I have never had the problem with wigwams that you describe: maybe try running them through the dryer.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I too endorse the Wigwam 625 and fear that they will go the way of the dodo. Recently I was reflecting on another Wigwam style, similar to the 625 but with broad crimson and navy bands at the top. I have one pair that resemble more a mosquito net, i.e., threadbare, than a pair of sox. I've reviewed the Wigwam website but it seems that this model is gone forever. Unless J. Crew ressurects them at $19.95/pair.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I've just taken them out of the dryer and will give them a try tomorrow. 

My own opinions aside, these socks are doomed! They're the most anachronistic athletic sock I've ever encountered (that's a good thing in my book, but...). Stock up while you can!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I just don't like the cotton poly blend on the wigwams, they feel like they should have stirrups painted on the sides.

I'll stick with cotton for athletic socks, and made in Vermont wool for casual wear.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The Wigwam 625s have landed. My initial impression is very favorable, think I'm going to enjoy them as boot socks this winter.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Trip English said:


> Well I've just taken them out of the dryer and will give them a try tomorrow.
> 
> My own opinions aside, these socks are doomed! They're the most anachronistic athletic sock I've ever encountered (that's a good thing in my book, but...). Stock up while you can!


I am glad too see I am not alone in feeling a bit skeptical about wool athletic socks. I will liklely try them in the end, but I am in no hurry.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Good to see this thread bumped up. I'm firmly against these socks. They are easily the second worst pair I've ever owned. The first were a pair of cashmere socks from RL that I was given a few years back. 

They have proven incapable of staying up, quick to become damp, and uncomfortable almost at once. Their only redeeming value seems to be their pedigree and for once that's not enough!

This is just one man's opinion, of course.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Good to see this thread bumped up. I'm firmly against these socks. They are easily the second worst pair I've ever owned. The first were a pair of cashmere socks from RL that I was given a few years back.
> 
> They have proven incapable of staying up, quick to become damp, and uncomfortable almost at once. Their only redeeming value seems to be their pedigree and for once that's not enough!
> 
> This is just one man's opinion, of course.


Hmmmmmmm.......interesting.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Hmmmmmmm.......interesting.


+1


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> +1


Fascinating.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Trip English said:


> Fascinating.


Indeed.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I can certainly understand that these traditional athletic socks are not for everybody. They are mostly wool and they do get wet when exercising in them. That, I believe, was the original point. Just as heavy cotton sweats have been overtaken and surpassed by fleece and other synthetics, the wool items have been eclipsed by the new and the new is preferred by most. This reasoning, of course, accounts for ties giving way to open shirts, collared shirts to tee shirts, leather shoes to trainers, cotton shirts to "non-iron," suits to sports coats, and so on. 

The wool sock/heavy cotton sweats combination for strenuous activity is still observed in certain traditional enclaves and the sweat soaked fabric stands as testimony to the grit of the athlete, the stubborn clinging to the old ways quickly fading from our world.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I prefer not to know I've exercised.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

cumberlandpeal said:


> I can certainly understand that these traditional athletic socks are not for everybody. They are mostly wool and they do get wet when exercising in them. That, I believe, was the original point. Just as heavy cotton sweats have been overtaken and surpassed by fleece and other synthetics, the wool items have been eclipsed by the new and the new is preferred by most. This reasoning, of course, accounts for ties giving way to open shirts, collared shirts to tee shirts, leather shoes to trainers, cotton shirts to "non-iron," suits to sports coats, and so on.
> 
> The wool sock/heavy cotton sweats combination for strenuous activity is still observed in certain traditional enclaves and the sweat soaked fabric stands as testimony to the grit of the athlete, the stubborn clinging to the old ways quickly fading from our world.


Plus they look better.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

The 625s are the perfect sock to wear with Chucks.

When I worked at Scout camp during college summers many moons ago, we staffers also wore 625s as boot socks by putting them on (rolled or folded down to the boot tops) over our regulation olive-green OBS knee socks (the old-school, nonelastic, thin, ribbed-cotton kind that had to be held up with tabbed garters copied from the tropical uniforms of the British armed forces). I used to have a box full of 625s that were part of my camp kit, but they disappeared long ago along w/ most of my BSA gear, lost in the repeated shuffles of grad-school era moves and so on.

This was before that advent of lightweight hiking boots, so I wore my 625s with a pair of Vasque Hiker IIs that must have weighed about 5 pounds--they were real 7-league clodhoppers. The 625 socks carried me through many backpacking and hiking forays with nary a blister.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Wigwam 625s pair really well with Alden indy boots -- one of my favourite combinations for fall footwear.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

Trip English said:


> ... I confess I'm non-plussed. I hold out hope as several other items so critical to the Trad's wardrobe held little appeal at first (shell, sacks, etc.), but my problem doesn't lie in the look or feel (both of which actually _do_ live up to expectations), ... they simply swell and stretch after 15 minutes of wear and become an off white puddle around my ankle. it even said something on the package about how well they stay up! So am I missing something? Is a sagging stocking as trad as a rolled collar or lapel or do I just have too aggressive an ankle circumference?


Welcome to the way virtually all socks were in the late-60s" just plain awful. But they were all we had then. In the meantime probably no clothing item as improved so much - in terms of comfort, fit, durability, etc. - the past 40 years as have socks. This applies to dress, casual, athletic and outdoor socks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

*Let me just say this...*

They are not for everyone. They are _very_ quaint in 2010. But if you're interested, spring for just one pair first and then decide if you want more. Not everyone is enamoured as this thread clearly shows.



Bradford said:


> +1 on the Wigwam socks. I picked up a pair recently. They're easily found at any workwear store.
> 
> They look great with a pair of penny loafers and khakis or jeans.


I had to get them online after searching my area to no avail. But yes, look for a local retailer first.



Fountain said:


> Thanks guys. don't know how I missed them the first time I surfed the wigwam site, but there they were (I backtracked with my own search again after first follwing the link provided by kevinbelt).
> There are actually three different models to choose from. They differ in wool ration and thickness, not to mention mode of sizing.
> I ended up ordering two pair of the thickest and one pair of the medium for starters.
> Will provide a follow up report after they arrive.
> Funny thing is that they used to be stocked by my local Sports Authority store, but when I was interested in purchasing they had disapppeared from the racks.


For those confused, he's talking about the and versions which are basically the same idea but slightly different. The 132 has exact sizing in a different blend of _Merino_ wool and _stretch_ nylon. I'm intrigued and may just order a pair.



P Hudson said:


> The Wigwam 625 is 60 per cent wool, 40 poly.


Nope, it is nylon.



Charles Saturn said:


> Cheaper here. https://www.sockcompany.com/625.html
> 
> Also, how do they run size wise and do they shrink any. I ask because I am a 12.5, the med. fits size 9-12, and the large is 12-15. Thanks.


Actually it's cheaper to get them at Freshpair.com if you just want one pair to try. Free shipping. But like I said above, it's better to search locally first as with any highly sought-after "trad" items.

They don't shrink much, but they also stretch throughout the day. When you take them off, they'll be the size of your calf at the top. Wash and dry them and they return to their original shape.



cumberlandpeal said:


> Peter W: Thank you for correcting me. They are wool, of course, and that is the entire point. Peter W's point for the benefit of other posters is that in the range of Wigwam socks there is only one, true, authentic wool sports sock and it is 100% wool. There are no variants. There is not a thicker version and a thinner version and a medium version there is only The Version.
> 
> I had the same experience, by the way, as the poster who noted that Sports Authority did not have them when he wanted them. I went in one day to re-stock and they were gone. Thus do I urge you to buy and support Wigwam in their quixotic manufacturing of these excellent goods.


They aren't 100% wool anymore. They used to be, but then became 80%, and now are 60%. I hope they don't reduce the wool content any further.

Some would argue Adler is the true original:

https://www.ivy-style.com/bleach-bum-adlers-clean-white-socks.html

Seems to me that they were competing with Wigwam for the hard earned money of college students at the time. They don't seem to be around any longer.



The Rambler said:


> Recently did the math and found that I have been wearing the 625s for more than 50 years. Agree with all the above comments. I like to wear them with pennies, which was an in look back in the 60s.


Pennies, "white" wool socks, and khakis. Perfect combination.



Reptilicus said:


> Wow, great price even with shipping. In my experience, the socks will shrink a small amount. They are 60% wool after all, and I tend to dry them on normal heat. I would probably stick with the large. Order a pair and try them before you commit to multiple pair.


Precisely. I wear a shoe size 11 and the Large fits me like a glove.



xcubbies said:


> I too endorse the Wigwam 625 and fear that they will go the way of the dodo. Recently I was reflecting on another Wigwam style, similar to the 625 but with broad crimson and navy bands at the top. I have one pair that resemble more a mosquito net, i.e., threadbare, than a pair of socks. I've reviewed the Wigwam website but it seems that this model is gone forever. Unless J. Crew resurrects them at $19.95/pair.


Are these the ones?












Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I just don't like the cotton poly blend on the wigwams, they feel like they should have stirrups painted on the sides.
> 
> I'll stick with cotton for athletic socks, and made in Vermont wool for casual wear.


What do you mean by cotton poly blend? They're wool and nylon.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Wigwam 132 can be found at Kaufman's on 42nd Street.
Just snagged some at $8 a pair.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

JFK's socks look like they're cotton, not wool. But even in cotton, the banded socks have disappeared, save on tube socks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not completely. I have some from RLP -- mind you the stripes are together and not spaced and there's that damned pony on the side.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Wigwams are a staple here, though I don't use them as the manufacturer intended. I had worn LL Bean "slippersocks" for years, but have been much more comfortable in heavyweight Wigwam hiking socks, whether wool or wool blend. They are almost never worn out of the house. Dick's Sporting Goods has the selection on these.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have several pairs of both the 625 and 132 wigwams and I wear them as boot/casual socks. They're especially nice worn over a pair of liner socks. I don't wear them as true "athletic" socks though. I think that's probably where most of the poor reviews are coming from.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> JFK's socks look like they're cotton, not wool. But even in cotton, the banded socks have disappeared, save on tube socks.


I hate to dredge up this old post but I was surfing the internet and found these banded socks almost identical to the one JFK was photographed wearing. The "Nike SB Revolution Crew Sock" are from a very untraditional source, Nike's Skateboarding line, but they look pretty good if I do say so myself.

They are only $10 and are 90% cotton/7% poly/3% spandex. I only found them at a couple stores, both of which charged just as much for shipping as the socks.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't they be found at local athletic stores?


----------

